# Warmest, Driest, Most Durable glove thread



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Pretty much a thread for discussing the best gloves you've owned.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

An old pair of Au Clair Canadian Snowboard Federation mitts, got them in like 98 and they are still going. Minor blowout between the thumb and finger section but it was easily fixed.


----------



## vwbrian (Apr 16, 2011)

OR Outdoor Research Mitts.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I've never had any luck with gloves but the ones that performed best were Dakine Titans. They lasted almost an entire season before the stitching blew.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I've never had any luck with gloves but the ones that performed best were Dakine Titans. They lasted almost an entire season before the stitching blew.


Been using the Titans for around 4 years now. Did have one pair get a cut in them but Dakine took them on warranty, but by far my favorite glove/mitt in 19 years worth of riding.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

The LBS is carrying Candy Grind for the first time this season so I'm going to give them a shot with my Level park gloves on backup.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

I wear Burton mittens with removable liners with fingers. I've been riding that style since the mid 90's.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lstarrasl said:


> I wear Burton mittens with removable liners with fingers. I've been riding that style since the mid 90's.


What? Not something from the Pacific Northwest? :laugh:

The mittens are an interesting idea. With gloves that actually keep my hands warm I can't use the fingers for shit. For gloves that I can use the fingers they're thin as all hell and my hands freeze.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> What? Not something from the Pacific Northwest? :laugh:
> 
> The mittens are an interesting idea. With gloves that actually keep my hands warm I can't use the fingers for shit. For gloves that I can use the fingers they're thin as all hell and my hands freeze.


:laugh: Got to go with Burton on these. I've had other gloves like DC...which were crap in wet snow. I soak them every season in scotchbrite to let them last another season. I also use Shoegoo on gloves to give them more life. I swear by them, I would't ride anything else in cold weather. When it's spring I wear a DC park glove if my hands get too warm.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Last year I had good success with burton liner gloves // mitt combo. (50 days front range/summit co)

they are a little beat down but will do me ok.. maybe another pair of liners soon...


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I inherited some burton mittens from my brother in law who has given up shredding:dunno:.
Anyway the removable inner part was thin and crappy so I use fingered thicker inner gloves from my Mizuno gortex gloves.
Works out great waterproofing is solid and super warm. They are nice and long perfect in deep pow which is abundant where I ride (Japan).
Seems others also found what they want with this type of combo.
Only down side is no goggle wiper.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Northface summit series ice climbing gloves and mtn guide mitt little pricey but full gore so I stay dry all day. Also have some celtec mitts for the warm days.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

got some nice dakine mitts, dont know the exact type. they've been bulletproof. also had a pair of swany gloves that would keep my dry for a long time. Swany's were probably my favorite but i cant find em anywhere


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

im a huge fan of mittens when it comes to keeping my hands warm, so far the best ive found is candy grind handbag mitts.they lasted me about 4-6 month of riding with not many days off snow while most gloves ive had were torn to shreds within a month maybe 2 or 3 if i was lucky.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Trying to find good gloves is like searching for a needle in a haystack. 99% are crap and it's near impossible to tell if a pair is good until you use them a bunch.
That being said, I find the ski companies who have been around longer make better products. 
Hestra, Dakine, and North Face are a few of the better ones. Burton are usually good.
Keep in mind that each company makes a variety of models... the full spectrum from shitty to excellent.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

any opinions on these Pow Tanto gloves
or these Ride Stellar gloves.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

> any opinions on these Pow Tanto gloves
> or these Ride Stellar gloves.


I bought a pair of pow tantos for this season. They fell like an awesome glove, they are super comfy and the wrist strap is tight so no snow gets in but doesn't cut off circulation. They are sized small, so buy a size up. I'd almost recommend 2 sizes up as for me I bought 1 size up and the length was perfect however the glove was tight. I didn't have a ton of dexterity but they need to be worked in. The water proofing us a cheaper material than gortex but functions the same way, since I haven't used them this year I cannot say how it performs. All in all it's a comfy well built glove and if they prove durable, which I read they are I can see myself defiantly buying another pair


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah they looked relatively strong and well built, and I've heard nothing but good things about pow.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Level Super Pipe XCR Protective Snowboard Gloves


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah i was recommended the pow tantos i think i'm going to order a pair soon


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Level Super Pipe XCR Protective Snowboard Gloves


are those spikes on the fingers?


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Yep, looks like it. Those gloves look scary :<


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm gonna have to second the level recommendation. Maybe not necessarily the supe pipes. I've been using the fly gloves and Mitts. The fingers are Kevlar reinforced and hold up well to the dusting and scraping that boarders do. The liners have optional wrist guards. The wrist guards not only protect wrist but make good hammer for beating on various things like knocking snow off your board. Highly recommended. O yea, and warm too.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Kwanzaa said:


> are those spikes on the fingers?


Looks like something from hot topic


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

Swany X-cell II Mitt! I've tried many different gloves (Burton Ronin with park glove inserts, Northface Montana, Dakine Titan) and my hands were always cold. I used the Swany's all last season and they are still going strong. They are a little pricey, but totally worth it in my opinion.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

THe warmest most comfy gloves I have ever owned have been Burton. I beleive that warm hands and a dry ass are the two most critical part of enjoying our sport so I buy the top of the line burton gloves and I find they work awesome.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Kwanzaa said:


> are those spikes on the fingers?



Yes. A bit overkill I agree. But really good to scrape ice off your bindings base when you need to. Indestructible gloves.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone from Canada ordered from this site before > Action Sports Protective Gear: Buy From The Original Protective Gear Store - XSportsProtective ?
Keen on some Level gloves for this season but not sure on all the extra tax n shit to get em into the country...
Maybe just head out n get some Swany niceness if that's not looking good... or anyone know anywhere that sells Level in Canada? Think i saw one or two odd pairs of ones i didn't want in Whistler last year but nothing else since...


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

pow tantos ftw!


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

grafta said:


> Anyone from Canada ordered from this site before > Action Sports Protective Gear: Buy From The Original Protective Gear Store - XSportsProtective ?
> Keen on some Level gloves for this season but not sure on all the extra tax n shit to get em into the country...
> Maybe just head out n get some Swany niceness if that's not looking good... or anyone know anywhere that sells Level in Canada? Think i saw one or two odd pairs of ones i didn't want in Whistler last year but nothing else since...


i have ordered from them before however i have a po box in the states i use and go across the border and pick items up myself to avoid taxes and shipping fees. Ordering items directly to canada can be pricy, your usually looking at 15+ dollar shippying for an item as small as a pair of shoes, 12% duty, and occasionally the seller will charge taxes ontop of the duty for shipping to canada.

my advise to you if your close to the boarder is to get an account with a parcel recieving service that's right across the boarder, mine is 13 dollars a year for membership and 1 dollar a week to hold a parcel, pretty cheap considering most websites offer free shipping and no taxes.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone tried these? Supposedly super thin for great dexterity, completely waterproof, and super warm. :dunno:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

xDOTY said:


> Supposedly super thin for great dexterity, completely waterproof, and super warm. :dunno:


Check out the reviews on these, or at least the one in the video...

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Seirus Innovation Men's Xtreme All Weather Gloves

Even _looking_ at them I wouldn't consider wearing them snowboarding. If a glove has a good liner and proper fitting insulation, taking the outer off to zip up a jacket, adjust music, etc is not a problem. They have other gloves, but I get sketchy when I read about how great/warm/blah that glove is supposed to be when they have goretex gloves on their website too.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

So buy a nice liner and mitts? Is that what you are telling me? I would just rather have the one glove that gives me dexterity and warmth.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My son and I both use level fly with the biomex wrist guards. They are super durable and very warm down to -20 is the coldest so far. I have some dakine scouts too and for the price they are great


----------



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

I also use Level Superpipe's. they're not super warm, you can feel chill on your fingertips on lift but they're really comfy, really dry and seem durable (I only had one season with them). Not I'm planning to buy two halfpipes for my brother and his wife: I don't think that they're spike people like me :laugh:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

xDOTY said:


> So buy a nice liner and mitts? Is that what you are telling me? I would just rather have the one glove that gives me dexterity and warmth.


I understand what you're saying but I haven't found a glove with excellent dexterity and excellent warmth to the point I can use them in the worst/coldest conditions.

To be more specific I was speaking about gloves themselves in the previous post. Personally my hands get cold fairly easily. Obviously mitts don't give you the dexterity needed for things like mp3, zippers, but it's been my experience with the Dakines that I don't need to go to a mitt to keep my hands warm and I'm able to do almost everything I need to do with them on. If I need to do something like light up a cigarette or change tracks I can pull my hand out with the liner still on, but I'm usually doing that on the lift so it doesn't matter much if it takes a few seconds. As long as I can move my fingers easily with the gloves on I'm happy, but I'll sacrifice a little dexterity for warmth.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

Deviant said:


> I understand what you're saying but I haven't found a glove with excellent dexterity and excellent warmth to the point I can use them in the worst/coldest conditions.
> 
> To be more specific I was speaking about gloves themselves in the previous post. Personally my hands get cold fairly easily. Obviously mitts don't give you the dexterity needed for things like mp3, zippers, but it's been my experience with the Dakines that I don't need to go to a mitt to keep my hands warm and I'm able to do almost everything I need to do with them on. If I need to do something like light up a cigarette or change tracks I can pull my hand out with the liner still on, but I'm usually doing that on the lift so it doesn't matter much if it takes a few seconds. As long as I can move my fingers easily with the gloves on I'm happy, but I'll sacrifice a little dexterity for warmth.


The dexterity of a glove and the warmth of a mitt! I don't personally own these but they do look interesting.


----------



## couch (Oct 9, 2011)

I have an amazing pair of Burton mitts that are at least 10 years old. Leather palmed, gortex backed - most of the time they are too hot. They even came with their own stuff bag.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Thought I'd come here for some recommendations. 

I currently have the Burton Oven Over Mitt. Gore-Tex and had an inner liner. 

Only problem... even without the liner, they are EXTREMELY warm. 

They even have a little zipper vent that you can open up to get some air flow, but are STILL too warm. 


With that said... I'm looking for a mitt with the following features:

- I want an "under" mitt, meaning it tapers off at the wrist to go under your sleeve instead of an "over" mitt which widens to go OVER your sleeve. 

- I want something that is not extremely warm because it causes my hands to sweat and the insulation starts getting damp

- I would prefer that it have a vent like my current mitts do, so that if I do start getting warm I can open the vents to cool off


So anybody have experience with something that would work?

TIA


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

turbospartan said:


> Thought I'd come here for some recommendations.
> 
> I currently have the Burton Oven Over Mitt. Gore-Tex and had an inner liner.
> 
> ...


you should def check out the candy grind handbag mitt, they're pretty warm as well but theres a zipper on the side to let them air out or if you need the use of your fingers


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Just bought some Dakine Scouts with liners. Can't wait to try them this season. I am thinking just liners for spring time, just gloves for cold days in Tahoe, and liner and glove for FREEZING days in Tahoe. 

DaKine Scout Short Gloves | evo outlet


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Kwanzaa said:


> i have ordered from them before however i have a po box in the states i use and go across the border and pick items up myself to avoid taxes and shipping fees. Ordering items directly to canada can be pricy, your usually looking at 15+ dollar shippying for an item as small as a pair of shoes, 12% duty, and occasionally the seller will charge taxes ontop of the duty for shipping to canada.
> 
> my advise to you if your close to the boarder is to get an account with a parcel recieving service that's right across the boarder, mine is 13 dollars a year for membership and 1 dollar a week to hold a parcel, pretty cheap considering most websites offer free shipping and no taxes.


Its been a while, but after looking around Vancouver for a pair of gloves I liked (and failed) I decided to buy some Level Half Pipes from here > Action Sports Protective Gear: Buy From The Original Protective Gear Store - XSportsProtective

Figured after buying gloves, liners (gloves i liked had no liners and my gloves get disgusting with none) and wrist guards (yeh i'm a retard and need to learn how to fall) it'd cost a similar amount or more.

Anyway, ordered on Saturday with $20 off coupon code and received 'em today (tuesday morning). They cost me $137 including shipping. I may have to pay another $13 to my companies UPS account for tax, not sure yet. $150 seems ok to me after seeing the options on offer. So anyone from Canada who can't find 'em in the shops that's the lowdown.

The Half Pipes seem pretty big, def no pipe glove but i'd be in same position with any glove that'd fit over wrist guards anyway. Lets see how they hold out. Thinking i may shoe-goo the right forefinger and thumb because i'm always ripping through them fastening/releasing bindings.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

My Candy Grind The CG came in and I got to pick them up. Jury is out on the durability and dryness (haven't tested them actually riding) but the warmth is off the scale. My hands were sweating just wearing them for one minute to get a feel.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

My POW Sultan's arrived today. Impressed so far, but the real test will be on the mountain.

Nice touch including a sachet of Nikwax, too.


----------



## triplet (Oct 17, 2011)

Just a point of reference for anyone considering Dakine Titan gloves (they're one of the most recommended on this forum). They fit *small*. I don't have big hands, but I have long fingers; and, I generally fit into an XL glove. Anyhow, I received some Titans in the mail, and could barely get my hands through the cuff area to put them on. Once on, I couldn't even make a fist without discomfort. There's no way I could wear them with the extra liners they come with. I was surprised and had to double check that they were actually XLs (they were). So, I'll be returning them. It's a shame since it seems like a nice glove and, again, they come pretty well recommended on this forum. 
Anyhow, just a data point for any one considering them and can't go anywhere to try them on first.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Even a well insulated glove won't necessarily keep your hands warm. More often it depends on blood circulation. I use the Defcon Team Goliath and it's expidition rated and my hands still get cold. Get 2 pairs of good gloves and stock up on hand warmers.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Bump. 

Can anyone comment on the Candy Grind Hand Bags?

I'm thinking about getting these mitts, and I like the fact that they have a removeable liner and that you can unzip them to use your fingers (or cool off). 

Any reviews?


I currently have the Burton Oven Over-Mitt and they seem like good gloves (few seasons now and no signs of any wear and tear) but they are too hott for me. NEVER use the liners they came with (except for driving gloves now) and just about always have to have the little zipper vent open because my hands will start sweating. 

I read above CheezeforSteeze just got some Candy Grinds and they are very warm... what model did you get?


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Jan 5, 2011)

Lots of good info in this thread so far. Anyone have any input or feedback about gloves for kids as well? 

I've looked at a few places locally & haven't seen near as much technology or choices for kids which is crazy because they're the ones who need it the most. There were a few times last year that our day got cut short due to cold fingers for the little shorties.


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

Dont hate on me necro'ing, this threads got some useful info on gloves, maybe worth a sticky to get some stronger comparisons going.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Pow Tanto Gloves are the best gloves I've worn. The inner liner stays dry through all day riding, keeps you very warm with some mighty fine insulation, and durable to the point that I haven't replaced it for 2 years running, 30+ days a year of use.

Mileage varies though. Some people ripped theirs through 1 weeks' use. I don't know how, maybe because I dont grab my edges, but mine are still solid.


----------



## CovetFile (Oct 13, 2012)

I am a big fan of the Hestra gloves...I picked up a pair of these for last season and my hands were too warm!

Hestra Heli Mitt | Backcountry.com

I almost got these but didn't...great reviews though.

Hestra XCR Mitt | Backcountry.com

And these are for the person who wants to use their index finger in a mitt.

Hestra Heli 3-Finger Glove | Backcountry.com


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> My Candy Grind The CG came in and I got to pick them up. Jury is out on the durability and dryness (haven't tested them actually riding) but the warmth is off the scale. My hands were sweating just wearing them for one minute to get a feel.





turbospartan said:


> Bump.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the Candy Grind Hand Bags?
> 
> ...




I bought Red Park Gloves from CandyGrind last year. They were really warm, but mehhhhh they definitely wore quickly and didn't keep the weather out all that well. They would constantly be soaked half way through the day. Then again they are Park gloves and i was all over the place with them. Really nice low profile fit though.

I also didn't hit em with any waterproofer when i got them so maybe that would be the way to go.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

FacePlant4Free said:


> I bought Red Park Gloves from CandyGrind last year. They were really warm, but mehhhhh they definitely wore quickly and didn't keep the weather out all that well. They would constantly be soaked half way through the day. Then again they are Park gloves and i was all over the place with them. Really nice low profile fit though.
> 
> I also didn't hit em with any waterproofer when i got them so maybe that would be the way to go.



Sort of a Necro-bump... I bought the CandyGrind Handbags last season and they were great. The zipper is hard to unzip at first, but after it breaks in a little its great. No signs of wearing really... I don't ever use a tow rope though, so there isn't much to really tear them up.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

Kwanzaa said:


> are those spikes on the fingers?


Get the half pipe version if you don't want the spikes.
I have them and they're great.

Edit: Did not realize the thread was that old.
I blame whoever ressurected that one. Oh well


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

If you go with a glove you obvious loose warmth, but what you loose with warmth you have the opportunity to gain with mobility. Where people fck up is when they by a glove with crappy mobility (which covers most gloves). IMO Hestra is the best glove you can buy. 

For warmth its gotta be a mitt, and there are a ton out there that fit the bill since mobility is shot anyway with all mitt designs.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

I never understood what people use their hands for so much while snowboarding that they need "mobility". I've worn nothing but mitts for the past 3 or 4 years and never thought to my self "man i wish i could use the dexterity of my finger tips right now". All i need my hands to do is strap in and grab my board.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

FacePlant4Free said:


> I also didn't hit em with any waterproofer when i got them so maybe that would be the way to go.


yea, you definitely wanna water proof those.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> I never understood what people use their hands for so much while snowboarding that they need "mobility". I've worn nothing but mitts for the past 3 or 4 years and never thought to my self "man i wish i could use the dexterity of my finger tips right now". All i need my hands to do is strap in and grab my board.


unless you experience it its hard to say. Everything from reaching into your pocket to grab you pass, ski lock, lens cleaner to making adjustments to your bindings or boats.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Dakine Cobra gloves. Holding strong after 160 days or so.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

turbospartan said:


> Sort of a Necro-bump... I bought the CandyGrind Handbags last season and they were great. The zipper is hard to unzip at first, but after it breaks in a little its great. No signs of wearing really... I don't ever use a tow rope though, so there isn't much to really tear them up.


I was a little scared from that guys review of the park glove because I just ordered the handbags 2 days ago. How does the pipe glove liner hold up?


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

EatMyTracers said:


> I was a little scared from that guys review of the park glove because I just ordered the handbags 2 days ago. How does the pipe glove liner hold up?


i dont wear the liners as my hands get too hot, but I use them while driving, etc.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

got a pair of celtek trigger mittens last year and i love them so far, even when i lost my first pair i bought another, they are good for the sale i got on them


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

i picked up the OR alti mitts. If you can get over looking like your going to box some skiers, they definitely do the trick. I got these over the hestra helis because of the full goretex shell, not just a goretex liner inside the mitt. I have raynauds, so my hands lose their heat extremely rapidly. With the altis, I can play around with my phone, smoke and just not be nearly as nervous about a raynauds attack because these things are so damn warm. If you want ovens, drop a hand warmer in each but be should to use a good liner to wick the sweat away.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

turbospartan said:


> i dont wear the liners as my hands get too hot, but I use them while driving, etc.


Wait I'm a little confused. For these gloves don't you just wear the liner, unlike most where you take out the liner and wear the outer part.


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

Swany vintage or pinnacle will do it for you. I bought a pair of Swany's that look similar to those two models and they have been great. My hands stay warm and they feel great. 

You may want to wait until end of year to buy them on sale, that's what I did and I feel they are definitely worth it. They've held up well, although I've only used them for 15ish days so far.


----------



## Krahdmirr (Oct 29, 2012)

CovetFile said:


> I am a big fan of the Hestra gloves...


+1

I picked up a pair of the Heli Ski gloves and loving them so far. Never the slightest bit of moisture, and the wool liner keeps nice and dry. Pricy glove, but well worth the investment.

I have some Swany mitts too which I think are technically warmer, but I prefer gloves only so I can make metal thorns when my buddy is filming me.


----------



## timeslip (Dec 12, 2011)

I've been using these in North Tahoe area this season so far. The only time they weren't quite up to par was yesterday when it was -10. Even then, I had to keep my hands in my pockets. Otherwise, they've been great.

Armageddon Undercuff Glove | Marmot Clothing and Equipment


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

nobody has mentioned these,

Manzella Outdoor | Products for Winter Sports & The Outdoor Lifestyle | Manzella: The Glove Company

not a common glove/mit you see at retail, however extremely warm. if you see them try a pair on, i've worn this brand for years and they've never failed me.


----------

